# Brother caught another



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*My Brother caught a pretty one yesterday---29lb male---------sb*


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

was that right after the storm???

congrats to you Brother!!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. to the brother Skip, looks like he layed low during the storm.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Yup the yote came after the storm let up Sunday morn-He skinned him out today --Really nicely furred out and good color for our area-----------sb*


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great looking coyote!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I just turned his coyote on the stretcher for him --Wha what a nice furred coyote*


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Thumbs up to your brother--- :thumbsup:

Nice look'in yote.

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good looking coyote, congrats to your brother !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes really furred up.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Great looking coyote I like the color in him tell you brother congrats


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*SOME FURS---Brother Dennis with his fur going to fur buyer tonight--p.s. its -12 right now*


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

hope he gets a good price for them.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*SOLD OUR COYOTES --Good price for u.p. coyote's ,,$50.00 for the light colored and $40.00 for the ones with a little red tinge--------coyote was the high fur bought--Fisher were going for $40----raccoons way down also not much demand for beaver-----------sb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the report Skip -- maybe put the money towards some heaters.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

ah hah that's how you guy's take pictures in T shirts when outside in the snow.....heaters just outside the picture!!!!

congrats to you guy's on the sale.....


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Congrats. They look pretty all put up like that.


----------

